# Tierra de una fuente de pc



## moises95 (Ago 28, 2011)

Sobre lo que voy  a preguntar he estado buscando pero no encuentro.

Tengo una placa que funciona de una fuente PC, de 450w. La cosa es que no tengo carcasa de hierro para poner la placa y la voy a poner en una carcasa que tengo por hay de plastico. 

Como ya no puedo poner la tierra del enchufe a la carcasa porque es de plastico, a donde pongo el cable tierra, ¿A un cable de color negro? o ¿a cada sito donde va un tornillo de la placa? Ya que al atornillar la placa en la chapa cada tornillo hace contacto con la chapa, y esa zona de Ground hace contacto con tierra. 

Entonces ¿Cable tierra del echufe a un negro? ¿O a tornillo por tornillo?


----------



## retrofit (Ago 28, 2011)

moises95 dijo:


> Sobre lo que voy  a preugntar he estado buscando pero no encuentro.
> 
> Tengo una placa que funciona de una fuente PC, de 450w. La cosa es que no tengo carcasa de hierro para poner la placa y la voy a poner en una carcasa que tengo por hay de plastico.
> 
> ...



Al ser la carcasa de plastico no hagas nada con la tierra, pon un cable de alimentación Bi-Polar
 Saludos.


----------



## moises95 (Ago 28, 2011)

EB4GBF dijo:


> Al ser la carcasa de plastico no hagas nada con la tierra, pon un cable de alimentación Bi-Polar
> Saludos.



¿Pero no me pegare calambrazos o ocurrira algo?


----------



## Agustinw (Ago 28, 2011)

Hola mira para que te hagas una idea en mi casa no tenemos ni jabalina,ni termomagnetica ni diyuntor diferencial. y aun estoy vivo. Lo que si es que si estoy delcalzo y toco la pc siento un cosquilleo pero no un calambrazo.
jaja saludos


----------



## lincesur (Ago 28, 2011)

Agustinw dijo:


> Hola mira para que te hagas una idea en mi casa no tenemos ni jabalina,ni termomagnetica ni diyuntor diferencial. y aun estoy vivo. Lo que si es que si estoy delcalzo y toco la pc siento un cosquilleo pero no un calambrazo.
> jaja saludos


 
saludos
disculpame si en algun momento te molesta mi comentario, pero pienso que esos consejos no deberias de darlos, la tension de la red electrica es muy peligrosa y mas sin algun tipo de proteccion.
un saludo


----------



## moises95 (Ago 28, 2011)

Agustinw dijo:


> Hola mira para que te hagas una idea en mi casa no tenemos ni jabalina,ni termomagnetica ni diyuntor diferencial. y aun estoy vivo. Lo que si es que si estoy delcalzo y toco la pc siento un cosquilleo pero no un calambrazo.
> jaja saludos



  ¿como que no tienes disyuntores? 

Yo tengo tierra en mi casa y si voy descalzo y toco el pc me da un buen cosquilleo tambien asin que algo pasa. 


Bueno sigamos con el tema, Entonces lo que peude ocurrir puede ser que reciba pequeñas descargas al no poner la tierra a la fuente ¿no? Pero no son peligrosas ¿no?



lincesur dijo:


> saludos
> disculpame si en algun momento te molesta mi comentario, pero pienso que esos consejos no deberias de darlos, la tension de la red electrica es muy peligrosa y mas sin algun tipo de proteccion.
> un saludo



Da miedo no tener un diferencial  

Bueno, entonces mejor conecto tierra a fuente no? pero conecto el cable solo al cable negro o a los tornillos de la placa tambien


----------



## Electronec (Ago 28, 2011)

unfff...unfff... por aquí uele a quemado..jeje.


----------



## moises95 (Ago 28, 2011)

Electronec dijo:


> unfff...unfff... por aquí uele a quemado..jeje.




La voy a liar bien liada con la fuente  

Bueno, explicarme bien lo de la tierra


----------



## maezca (Ago 28, 2011)

pone como dijieron ahi arreba un cable bipolar y listo, no te vas a morir por eso


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 28, 2011)

Bien facil. Con la electricidad no jodas y no le hagas caso al resto que ni se preocupan por una buena instalacion conforme a las normas  
El cable de tierra al ser un gabinete plastico lo tenes que anular y listo, si lo conectas a uno negro de la fuente o a algun otro lado vas a tener humo.


----------



## moises95 (Ago 28, 2011)

maezca dijo:


> pone como dijieron ahi arreba un cable bipolar y listo, no te vas a morir por eso



Pero calanbrazos me voy a dar ¿no? Y si le da por darme una descarma de mas de 30mA? Me muero por no poler la tierra 



fernandoae dijo:


> Bien facil. Con la electricidad no jodas y no le hagas caso al resto que ni se preocupan por una buena instalacion conforme a las normas
> El cable de tierra al ser un gabinete plastico lo tenes que anular y listo, si lo conectas a uno negro de la fuente o a algun otro lado vas a tener humo.



A entonces no abra descargas por no haber cable tierra ¿no?

Y por solo ser de plastico ya no hace falta?  no entiendo porque


----------



## Deltaeco (Ago 28, 2011)

Hola compañero, como técnico estudiante y que en mis tiempos libres reparo pc... te aconsejo que todos los pc tengan tierra, de alguna forma.. (evitaran cualquier corto en placas y alguna corriente fuera de fases .

YO realmente pasaría 1 cable enlazado en si, desde la fuente a todos los componentes de la pc, pero solamente agarrado por fuera de la fuente, después la fuente del pc ya saca N/F Y TIERRA al enchufe y listo.

eso es lo que yo aria.. un saludo.


----------



## Vin (Ago 28, 2011)

Lo único que te va a quedar conectado al neutro son los disipadores de la fuente y pega sus buenos calambres (me ha pasado).

Tienes que poner la tierra en los 4 tornillos a los que iría la fuente ATX atornillada a su carcasa.

Saludos


----------



## moises95 (Ago 28, 2011)

Deltaeco dijo:


> Hola compañero, como técnico estudiante y que en mis tiempos libres reparo pc... te aconsejo que todos los pc tengan tierra, de alguna forma.. (evitaran cualquier corto en placas y alguna corriente fuera de fases .
> 
> YO realmente pasaría 1 cable enlazado en si, desde la fuente a todos los componentes de la pc, pero solamente agarrado por fuera de la fuente, después la fuente del pc ya saca N/F Y TIERRA al enchufe y listo.
> 
> eso es lo que yo aria.. un saludo.




La placa que montare en el gabi de plastico es para usarla en montajes que haga, como amplificadores, integrados 555, alimentar ventiladores, para cosas asin usare la fuente esa. 

¿Entonces en ese caso debo usar tierra?

 Tambien me ha venido bien la explicacion de arriba por si un dia de estos tubiese que hacerlo asin 



Vin dijo:


> Lo único que te va a quedar conectado al neutro son los disipadores de la fuente y pega sus buenos calambres (me ha pasado).
> 
> Tienes que poner la tierra en los 4 tornillos a los que iría la fuente ATX atornillada a su carcasa.
> 
> Saludos



¿El que pega calambre los disipadores? o ¿cuaquier cosa que conecte?


----------



## Vin (Ago 28, 2011)

moises95 dijo:


> ¿El que pega calambre los disipadores? o ¿cuaquier cosa que conecte?



Pegan calambre los disipadores de la fuente, lo que conectes está aislado completamente, es el único peligro que hay, no vas a morir por eso, y si esta dentro de una caja pues no hace falta ni que te molestes si no quieres...

Si quieres haz la prueba, conéctala sin tierra y con el tester pon una punta al disipador y la otra a tu mano midiendo AC.

Saludos


----------



## Deltaeco (Ago 28, 2011)

moises95 dijo:


> ¿Entonces en ese caso debo usar tierra?



Si vas a realizar inventos, para prevenir romper micro-controladores o IC deberías de utilizar tierra , pero no en las placas pero si en la fuente, porque si sucede algo a la fuente , se derive por tierra no que se derive por masa de tu circuito que estas diseñando o probando. No se si lo sabrás muchos son muy frágiles a la electricidad estática.



> ¿El que pega calambre los disipadores? o ¿cualquier cosa que conecte?



No , las fuentes de alimentación, las baratijas, suelen con el uso derivarse a tierra, ya sea por algo defectuoso o algo extraño. También las caras suelen derivarse y el calambrazo lo pega en su carcasa.. 

Un saludo compañero.


----------



## moises95 (Ago 28, 2011)

Deltaeco dijo:


> Si vas a realizar inventos, para prevenir romper micro-controladores o IC deberías de utilizar tierra , pero no en las placas pero si en la fuente, porque si sucede algo a la fuente , se derive por tierra no que se derive por masa de tu circuito que estas diseñando o probando. No se si lo sabrás muchos son muy frágiles a la electricidad estática.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Pondre tierra, mejor complicarse que cargarse algo 

Entonces si una fuente se deriva y no tiene tierra como toque la carcasa me da un calambrazo ¿no?

Pero esta que tiene carcasa de plastico debo poner tierra  a los 4 tornillos ¿no? Para evitar romper integrados y demas ¿no?


----------



## Deltaeco (Ago 28, 2011)

Vin dijo:


> Pegan calambre los disipadores de la fuente, lo que conectes está aislado completamente, es el único peligro que hay, *no vas a morir por eso*, y si esta dentro de una caja pues no hace falta ni que te molestes si no quieres...
> 
> Si quieres haz la prueba, conéctala sin tierra y con el tester pon una punta al disipador y la otra a tu mano midiendo AC.
> 
> Saludos



Hombre , morir como morir,, depende, si se deriva completamente la tensión general de la vivienda y tu estas descalzo pisando humedad o con las manos mojadas, ya me dirás tu que estirón te da, y no lo digo en broma.

Unos de los problemas que tenemos mucha gente , es que : no nos molestamos para aislar cosas mientra trabajamos, empatamos un cable a 220v y lo dejamos ahí y decimos: naa es solo un momento ....


----------



## Vin (Ago 28, 2011)

Bueno, según mi propia experiencia que no es muy extensa, pero con fuentes ATX bastante, si las conecto sin tierra los disipadores pegan bastante fuerte, pero nada del otro mundo, peor es que se te descargue uno de los condensadores de 400v que hay en la entrada.


----------



## Deltaeco (Ago 28, 2011)

moises95 dijo:


> Pondre tierra, mejor complicarse que cargarse algo
> 
> Entonces si una fuente se deriva y no tiene tierra como toque la carcasa me da un calambrazo ¿no?
> 
> Pero esta que tiene carcasa de plastico debo poner tierra  a los 4 tornillos ¿no? Para evitar romper integrados y demas ¿no?



bien , la fuente tiene 4 tornillos, con que saques un cable de un tornillo y lo pongas en tierra ( Tierra eléctrica [punto de tierra , que esta formado por su pica de cobre y su cable y interruptor construido para tal fin] ) y teniendo un diferencial (interruptor general de corte por tierra) ya estarás protegido de esos sustos innecesarios. 

Te lo recomienda un amigo . saludos .


----------



## moises95 (Ago 28, 2011)

Deltaeco dijo:


> bien , la fuente tiene 4 tornillos, con que saques un cable de un tornillo y lo pongas en tierra ( Tierra eléctrica [punto de tierra , que esta formado por su pica de cobre y su cable y interruptor construido para tal fin] ) y teniendo un diferencial (interruptor general de corte por tierra) ya estarás protegido de esos sustos innecesarios.
> 
> Te lo recomienda un amigo . saludos .



Entonces cable de un tornillo cualquiera a tierra del enchufe, y teniendo diferencial general de 30mA estoy ha salvo ¿no? Tambien podré tocar el disipador ¿no?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 28, 2011)

Si vas a usar una carcasa de plástico de por ahí no necesitas toma de tierra, pero como te han comentado estaría bien que pusieses a tierra los tornillos si es que son accesibles desde el exterior.
Los radiadores pueden estar sometidos a "vete tu a saber que" potencial, ya que algunos están en contacto con partes metálicas de los transistores, no deberías de ponerlos a tierra ni unir sus potenciales. Como están dentro de la carcasa no te importa como funcionen, el que lo diseñó sabrá.
Y de lo de no tener electrodo ni disyuntores ni diferenciales etc, pues vale, también hay equilibristas sin red, mientras te mates tu no hay pegas, lo malo es que mates a uno que "pase por ahí".


----------



## Deltaeco (Ago 28, 2011)

Vin dijo:


> Bueno, según mi propia experiencia que no es muy extensa, pero con fuentes ATX bastante, si las conecto sin tierra los disipadores pegan bastante fuerte, pero nada del otro mundo, peor es que se te descargue uno de los condensadores de 400v que hay en la entrada.



Haber que te he entendido bien, pero la cosa que no se descargue un condensador ese no sera un gran peligro. el peligro esta que le ocurra algo... '' aunque sea extraño '' y si no tienes tierra no te dispara el interruptor diferencial, se deriva una fase a la carcasa y tu tan contento con un vaso de agua,, bebiendo y te da por apoyarte a la carcasa... y te dará unas risas que no veas.

La corriente es muy peligrosa, y mejor tener ojo con lo que se hace. La protección de un técnico es lo mínimo que podemos tener para evitar catástrofes . como el ejemplo de antes de cables pelados porque solo es un momento-- 10 cmtros de cinta aislante no se cuanto costara , porque yo lo compro por royos de 0.80centimos.  o sea que mejor prevenir que curar amigo.

Un saludito¡¡


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 28, 2011)

> Y por solo ser de plastico ya no hace falta?  no entiendo porque


Porque al ser todo el gabinete de plastico no podes tocar las partes con 220V, por eso los electrodomesticos que vienen todo de plastico tienen toma sin puesta a tierra.



> Hola compañero, como técnico estudiante y que en mis tiempos libres  reparo pc... te aconsejo que todos los pc tengan tierra, de alguna  forma.. (evitaran cualquier corto en placas y alguna corriente fuera de  fases .


No la va a usar en la pc por lo que dice, asi que no tiene sentido...no se a que te referis con evitar cortos en placas y corrientes fuera de fase  realmente estas seguro de eso que decis?



> No se  si lo sabrás muchos son muy frágiles a la electricidad estática.


Una cosa es una derivacion a tierra y otra la electricidad estatica, para eso vienen las pulseras antiestatica.
_
_


> No , las fuentes de alimentación, las baratijas, suelen con  el uso derivarse a tierra, ya sea por algo defectuoso o algo extraño.  También las caras suelen derivarse y el calambrazo lo pega en su  carcasa..


Lo va a usar en un gabinete PLASTICO, no va a pasar nada.

Tenes dos opciones, no conectar la tierra o conectarla a uno de los lugares en la placa donde habian tornillos...


----------



## moises95 (Ago 28, 2011)

Entonces, ¿tierra a un tornillo o a todos (los 4)?  Pondré tierra y me quito de cualquier susto o de no enterarme que ocurrió que será lo peor.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 28, 2011)

Debes de poner a tierra toda parte metálica accesible. Si los tornillos atraviesan el plástico ponlos.


----------



## Deltaeco (Ago 28, 2011)

Como dice nuestro compañero:



Scooter dijo:


> *Como están dentro de la carcasa no te importa como funcionen, el que lo diseñó sabrá.*



...Lo mismo te digo, no te importa que se maten ellos solos dentro de la carcasa con no abrir es suficiente.


> Y de lo de no tener electrodo ni disyuntores ni diferenciales etc, pues vale, también hay equilibristas sin red, mientras te mates tu no hay pegas, lo malo es que mates a uno que "pase por ahí".



...ese es otro tema, si te matas tu pues naa mala suerte, pero si pasa tu hermano, sobrinito, abuela,el perro , el gato , etc etc pues ya es una sobre-responsabilidad fuera de tu margen . evita todo lo posible. Trabajar seguro .

Saludos.

PD: Debería realizar los cursos de maestro de riesgos laborales..


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 28, 2011)

> Bueno, según mi propia experiencia que no es muy extensa, pero con  fuentes ATX bastante, si las conecto sin tierra los disipadores pegan  bastante fuerte, pero nada del otro mundo, peor es que se te descargue  uno de los condensadores de 400v que hay en la entrada.



Quien te manda a tocar los disipadores con la fuente funcionando  jeje.
Y lo de los capacitores es un peligro porque quedan cargados por un tiempo...


----------



## moises95 (Ago 28, 2011)

Esto de que todos ponga opinion diferentes es un lio ben grande.

Hay que poenrse de acuerdo ya, Veo mejor la opcion de tierra a uno de los tornillos. Haya plastico como que no. 

¿Que decis?


----------



## Vin (Ago 28, 2011)

fernandoae dijo:


> Quien te manda a tocar los disipadores con la fuente funcionando  jeje.
> Y lo de los capacitores es un peligro porque quedan cargados por un tiempo...



Era solo porque la fuente se apagaba y estaba viendo si podía ser por sobrecalentamiento. Ya sabes, lo que llaman el dedometro jeje.

Saludos


----------



## moises95 (Ago 28, 2011)

¿Bueno Tierra o no tierra y al tornillo o a los tornillos?


----------



## Deltaeco (Ago 28, 2011)

fernandoae dijo:


> Porque al ser todo el gabinete de plastico no podes tocar las partes con 220V, por eso los electrodomesticos que vienen todo de plastico tienen toma sin puesta a tierra.



hola compañero. un equipo de RF de emisoras de radio , de algunos modelos que he visto yo, su cajas son plásticas , y trae un cablito de tierra de nada mas y nada menos 10mm mínimo.



> No la va a usar en la pc por lo que dice, asi que no tiene sentido...no se a que te referis con evitar cortos en placas y corrientes fuera de fase  realmente estas seguro de eso que decis?



Fallo de placas , nosotros le llamamos en general cortos, pueden derivarse , aunque tengas gabinetes plásticos, pueden trasportar ese corto por GND y romper otras cosas conectadas a el (ejemplo: puertos usb, discos duros, etc) y lo de corrientes fuera de fase es casi lo mismo , lo que ocurre que la tensión que va para donde tiene que ir , por motivos de algún problema se diversa y coge otros caminos. Te lo explico a groso modo para no ocupar la biblia 


> Una cosa es una derivacion a tierra y otra la electricidad estatica, para eso vienen las pulseras antiestatica.


Exacto , pero si la estática que es menos poderosa , puede estropear un IC , un paso de tierra puedes imaginar que pasaría. échale ideas...
_
_


> Lo va a usar en un gabinete PLASTICO, no va a pasar nada.


Perfecto, pero una cosa no quita a la otra. Mejor seguro que inseguro no crees ?

saludos compañero.


----------



## moises95 (Ago 28, 2011)

Entonces poner tierra monte donde monte la placa para evitar todi eso ¿no? Y si hay derivacion se ira el diferencial de la tora manera no se iria ¿No?


----------



## Deltaeco (Ago 28, 2011)

moises95 dijo:


> ¿Bueno Tierra o no tierra y al tornillo o a los tornillos?



Tienes 2 opciones :

Seguro con tierra. 

No seguro sin tierra.

y con que la conectes a un tornillo de la fuente es suficiente.

saludos. Ahora haz lo que mas te guste 

haa y mira su definición :

El hilo de tierra, también denominado toma de conexión a tierra, puesta a tierra, pozo a tierra, polo a tierra, conexión a tierra, conexión de puesta a tierra o simplemente tierra, se emplea en las instalaciones eléctricas para evitar el paso de corriente al usuario por un fallo del aislamiento de los conductores activos.

La puesta a tierra es una unión de todos elementos metálicos que, mediante cables de sección suficiente entre las partes de una instalación y un conjunto de electrodos, permite la desviación de corrientes de falta o de las descargas de tipo atmosférico, y consigue que no se pueda dar una diferencia de potencial peligrosa en los edificios, instalaciones y superficie próxima al terreno.


----------



## moises95 (Ago 28, 2011)

Deltaeco dijo:


> Tienes 2 opciones :
> 
> Seguro con tierra.
> 
> ...



Lo que mas me gusta sera pegarme calambrazos tocando el disipador con la fuente en funcionamiento 

Bueno, ahora en serio.

Pondre tierra para evitar todo lo que ahs dicho, prefiero estar seguro y evitarme todo tipo de problemas.


----------



## Agustinw (Ago 28, 2011)

moises95 dijo:


> ¿como que no tienes disyuntores?
> Da miedo no tener un diferencial


Tengo los tapones esos que se desenroscan y le metes unos filamentos de cobre...Pero ya hace bastante le vengo diciendo a mi papa de la termomacnetica y el diferencial.
Saludos


----------



## moises95 (Ago 28, 2011)

Agustinw dijo:


> Tengo los tapones esos que se desenroscan y le metes unos filamentos de cobre...Pero ya hace bastante le vengo diciendo a mi papa de la termomacnetica y el diferencial.
> Saludos



Yo tengo la instalacion completa incluyendo el que te pone sevillana para que no te pases de lo contratado  salta cada dos por tres  

Eso de no tener diferencial es ariesgarse a la muerte, a saber cuando te descargar mas de 30ma por una derivacion ¿no?

Una pregunta aparte, 

Porque al haber un corto en 12v teniendo un fusible de 250v 16A no se ha fundido el fusible si ha habido un corto?


----------



## Vin (Ago 28, 2011)

Porque la fuente se protege, y si el fusible no es ultra rápido no va a fundirse por eso...


----------



## moises95 (Ago 28, 2011)

Vin dijo:


> Porque la fuente se protege, y si el fusible no es ultra rápido no va a fundirse por eso...



No, digo en otra fuente, por ejemplo, un trafo de 12v rectificado  le puse un fusible y le hice corto con el   negativo pero por mas que se achicharraban lso cables no habia manera de fundir el fusible


----------



## Vin (Ago 28, 2011)

El trafo puede entregar más de 16A?


----------



## moises95 (Ago 28, 2011)

Vin dijo:


> El trafo puede entregar más de 16A?



No, solo sa 1A, y por mas corto no se fundia.

Despues probe el Fusible en un amplificador que hacia cortocircuito pero tampoco fundia.


----------



## Vin (Ago 28, 2011)

Pues... es que tu mismo te contestas 

Como piensas fundir el fusible de 16A con 1A? Vale que en el momento del corto la corriente es sumamente alta, pero eso dura milésimas de segundo, luego cae, y si el fusible no es ultra rápido, no va a fundirse.


----------



## moises95 (Ago 28, 2011)

Vin dijo:


> Pues... es que tu mismo te contestas
> 
> Como piensas fundir el fusible de 16A con 1A? Vale que en el momento del corto la corriente es sumamente alta, pero eso dura milésimas de segundo, luego cae, y si el fusible no es ultra rápido, no va a fundirse.



Entonces para que se funda con 1A tiene que ser un fusible ultra rapido ¿no?


----------



## Vin (Ago 28, 2011)

O mejor un fusible de 1,5A.


----------



## moises95 (Ago 28, 2011)

Vin dijo:


> O mejor un fusible de 1,5A.



Entonces, si es ultra rapido, el fusible puede ser un poco mayor, si es un fusible lento, 1A

¿Y como diferencio fusibles lentos de rapidos?


----------



## Vin (Ago 28, 2011)

No a ver no te confundas, debes usar el fusible correspondiente a tu corriente, luego se usan los rápidos (que por cierto se llaman fast blow) para reducir al mínimo los daños.

Esto mejor a ver si viene alguien a aclarar las cosas, ya que no se como diferenciarlos a simple vista...


----------



## moises95 (Ago 28, 2011)

Vin dijo:


> No a ver no te confundas, debes usar el fusible correspondiente a tu corriente, luego se usan los rápidos (que por cierto se llaman fast blow) para reducir al mínimo los daños.
> 
> Esto mejor a ver si viene alguien a aclarar las cosas, ya que no se como diferenciarlos a simple vista...



Entonces el fusible correspondiente a la corriente seria 1A

Ahora, hablando de fuente de pc, en la mia de 450w me dice 30A en los 12V t veo muchisimos amperios. ¿Puede ser verdad que mande 30A en 12v?


----------



## Vin (Ago 28, 2011)

El fusible es mejor sobredimensionarlo un poquito, para que no se funda sin querer. Por ejemplo 1A, fusible de 1,5.

En cuanto a lo otro, si la fuente es genérica, no, espera un 50 o 60% de esa potencia. Eso por lo general son valores pico.


----------



## moises95 (Ago 28, 2011)

Vin dijo:


> El fusible es mejor sobredimensionarlo un poquito, para que no se funda sin querer. Por ejemplo 1A, fusible de 1,5.
> 
> En cuanto a lo otro, si la fuente es genérica, no, espera un 50 o 60% de esa potencia. Eso por lo general son valores pico.



¿Que quiere decir que la fuente sea generica? Entonces llega a 30A en picos, ¿nO? Entonces puede dar 15A 20A o menos?


----------



## Vin (Ago 28, 2011)

Genérica = la típica fuente gris de marca vete a saber que que viene en ordenadores montados.

Las de marca (Corsair, Thermaltake, Tacens etc.) por lo general los valores que prometen se aproximan más a los reales, pero tampoco son del todo.

Esa fuente si es genérica y dice que saca 30A le calculo unos 15 o 20 si. Los saca todos por el mismo rail?

Lo que puedes hacer es conectarle lamparitas dicroicas de 50W para comprobar lo que sacan, cada lampara equivale a unos 4A.

Saludos


----------



## moises95 (Ago 28, 2011)

Vin dijo:


> Genérica = la típica fuente gris de marca vete a saber que que viene en ordenadores montados.
> 
> Las de marca (Corsair, Thermaltake, Tacens etc.) por lo general los valores que prometen se aproximan más a los reales, pero tampoco son del todo.
> 
> ...



¿Que es eso de que los saque todo por el mismo rail?

¿No tengo lamparas de esa, hay otro metodo de test?


----------



## Vin (Ago 28, 2011)

En la etiqueta, veras que pone +12V1, +12V2, etc eso son los raíles, si solo pone uno es que solo hay uno. Es como si fuesen fuentes separadas dentro de la misma fuente, una fuente de PC de 1000W por ejemplo no te a va a sacar los 80A por el mismo raíl...

Pues para probarla cualquier cosa de la que conozcas el consumo, o con un amperímetro en mano...


----------



## moises95 (Ago 28, 2011)

Vin dijo:


> En la etiqueta, veras que pone +12V1, +12V2, etc eso son los raíles, si solo pone uno es que solo hay uno. Es como si fuesen fuentes separadas dentro de la misma fuente, una fuente de PC de 1000W por ejemplo no te a va a sacar los 80A por el mismo raíl...
> 
> Pues para probarla cualquier cosa de la que conozcas el consumo, o con un amperímetro en mano...



Solo un rail. ¿Y con el multimetro podria?


----------



## Vin (Ago 28, 2011)

Si el multímetro soporta la corriente si... por lo general soportan 20A por 15 segundos.

Pero necesitas ponerle alguna carga que consuma mucho.


----------



## moises95 (Ago 28, 2011)

Vin dijo:


> Si el multímetro soporta la corriente si... por lo general soportan 20A por 15 segundos.
> 
> Pero necesitas ponerle alguna carga que consuma mucho.



El mio son 10A durante 15 segundo, si se pasa el fusible croe que hace POM. ¿O el multimetro se rompe? Esque pone 15 sec max fused. ¿Pero si pasa de 10A se funde el fusible o se rompe el multimetro


----------



## Vin (Ago 28, 2011)

Se funde el fusible...

Simplemente ponle cargas que sepas lo que consumen y vas sumando hasta que ya no de más de si y se proteja.


----------



## moises95 (Ago 28, 2011)

Vin dijo:


> Se funde el fusible...
> 
> Simplemente ponle cargas que sepas lo que consumen y vas sumando hasta que ya no de más de si y se proteja.



Pero si apsan 15 sec se funde o se protege?


----------



## Vin (Ago 28, 2011)

Si pasan más de 15 segs a 10A se te jode el multimetro.

Si le pones mas de 10A se funde el fusible y punto, no deja que pasen mas de 15 segundos.

Menudo lio de tema, la pregunta inicial y como está ahora, espero que no acabe en moderación...


----------



## moises95 (Ago 28, 2011)

Vin dijo:


> Si pasan más de 15 segs a 10A se te jode el multimetro.
> 
> Si le pones mas de 10A se funde el fusible y punto, no deja que pasen mas de 15 segundos.
> 
> Menudo lio de tema, la pregunta inicial y como está ahora, espero que no acabe en moderación...



Poco a poco aumenta la temperatura, huele a fogonazo ya mismo pasa por aqui y directo al fuego


Pone que esta protegido con 15 segundos, si pasa se protege. ¿No? Max fused 15sec


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 28, 2011)

Vin dijo:


> No a ver no te confundas, debes usar el fusible correspondiente a tu corriente, luego se usan los rápidos (que por cierto se llaman fast blow) para reducir al mínimo los daños.
> 
> Esto mejor a ver si viene alguien a aclarar las cosas, ya que no se como diferenciarlos a simple vista...



Hola como van, bueno fusible de accion rápida o fast blow, es aquel que viendolo al trasluz solo se ve el hilito delgado en caso de ser hasta de 10 amp o una laminilla delgada en el caso de ser de mas de 10 amp, se caracterizan por fundirse sin mayor demora aunque no sean del todo muy rapidos siempre alcanzan a tolerar una corriente algo mayor de la nominal antes de fundirse, por otro lado el fusible lento o slow blow es aquel que viendolo al trasluz ademas de tener su hilito conductor da la impresion que sobre ese hilito va arrollado otro mas pero de un material diferente, parecido al estaño y es el que hace que se funda mas lento, es lo que puedo decir en base a mis apreciaciones con estos fusibles pero creo que hay mas por saber acerca de estos componentes.

Saludos!


----------



## moises95 (Ago 28, 2011)

Ferchito dijo:


> Hola como van, bueno fusible de accion rápida o fast blow, es aquel que viendolo al trasluz solo se ve el hilito delgado en caso de ser hasta de 10 amp o una laminilla delgada en el caso de ser de mas de 10 amp, se caracterizan por fundirse sin mayor demora aunque no sean del todo muy rapidos siempre alcanzan a tolerar una corriente algo mayor de la nominal antes de fundirse, por otro lado el fusible lento o slow blow es aquel que viendolo al trasluz ademas de tener su hilito conductor da la impresion que sobre ese hilito va arrollado otro mas pero de un material diferente, parecido al estaño y es el que hace que se funda mas lento, es lo que puedo decir en base a mis apreciaciones con estos fusibles pero creo que hay mas por saber acerca de estos componentes.
> 
> Saludos!



Ah, ¿y los que tienen en mitad del hilo una bolita?


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 28, 2011)

Es como este? es posible que esa bola en la mitad del hilo afecte el tiempo de respuesta del fusible.


----------



## moises95 (Ago 28, 2011)

Ferchito dijo:


> Es como este? es posible que esa bola en la mitad del hilo afecte el tiempo de respuesta del fusible.



Como cual??

Fijate en esta imagen, hay uno con una bolita en medio


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 28, 2011)

moises95 dijo:


> Como cual??
> 
> Fijate en esta imagen, hay uno con una bolita en medio



si asi como esos, es que lo estaba publicando como una imagen en el mismo mensaje pero aun no he logrado hacerlo, por eso no lo viste pues lo estaba editando


----------



## Deltaeco (Ago 29, 2011)

Hola amigos, pues fíjate por donde acabo de aprender algo nuevo, que los de la bolita son los rápidos, ya que en mi guarida los tengo y pensaba que eran normales pero con eso de fabrica, pensé '' sera un diseño nuevo de las fabricas''

Un saludo.


----------



## retrofit (Ago 29, 2011)

moises95 dijo:


> ¿Pero no me pegare calambrazos o ocurrira algo?



La fuente de alimentación de los PC´s es una fuente conmutada, aunque de más potencia que las "Normales"...
En el mercado hay muchas fuentes de alimentación que se venden en cajas de plástico y el conector de alimentación es bi-polar y no hay ningún problema.
Cualquier equipo Eléctrico/Electrónico alimentado de la Red Eléctrica y montado en caja metálica, para mantener las medidas básicas de seguridad, tiene que estar conectado NECESARIAMENTE a tierra. Cualquier manipulación de esta medida de seguridad puede poner en grave riesgo la seguridad de las personas.
El no disponer en las viviendas de Limitadores y Diferenciales es una temeridad y presumir de ello una irresponsabilidad.
Si al tocar la parte metálica de cualquier equipo sentimos un leve cosquilleo es señal de una deficiente toma de tierra, situación que habrá que corregir inmediatamente.
Siguiendo unos procesos básicos de seguridad, se evitán muchos accidentes, en algunos casos de fatales consecuencias.

Saludos.


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 29, 2011)

a mi la pc me da cosquillas,no tengo jabalina,solo que la hago trabajar con un trafo de 220V a 110V


----------



## moises95 (Ago 29, 2011)

tinchusbest dijo:


> a mi la pc me da cosquillas,no tengo jabalina,solo que la hago trabajar con un trafo de 220V a 110V



¿Le metes 110v? Si tienes 220v porque no le pones 220v directos? 



¿Otra pregunta de fuentes, podria de un misco cable bipolar conectar todas las fuentes o trafos que quiera?

Dejo esquema:

http://img838.imageshack.us/img838/9798/47365952.png


----------



## pandacba (Ago 29, 2011)

Tinchu eres de terror,  te patea menos porque en la carcasa de tu pc ahora tienes 55VAC, si no tiene jabalina en tu casa, habare la fuente y levanta los capacitores en la entada que va uno de cada linea a chasis y dejara de patearte, si no tienes jabalina no sirven de nada, y hasta pueden dañar otros equipos al conectarlos a la pc


----------



## moises95 (Ago 29, 2011)

El fusible de mi fuente 450w es de  250v 5A, son 5A repartido a todas las tensiones o como es eso?

Bien, ya he fundido otro fusible mas del multimetro, ultima vez que mido amperios. :enfadado: 

Otra cosa, alguien dijo que si conecto la tierra del enchufe a un cable negro, ehara humo. Y yo digo que entre  los cables negros y uno de los tornillos hay continuidad.

Por lo que da lo mismo ¿no? Y no hay continuidad entre tornillos, por lo que deberia ir el cable a cada tornillo, ¿No?


----------



## Vin (Ago 29, 2011)

A veces haces unas preguntas que no entiendo nada...

Como que si está repartido entre tensiones? Son 5A a la entrada de la fuente, si la fuente consume más de 5A de la linea de tu casa se funde, no hay más. No sé que es lo que no entiendes.

Y como estás midiendo los amperios? Tienes que poner el multímetro en serie con una carga.


----------



## retrofit (Ago 29, 2011)

moises95 dijo:


> ¿Le metes 110v? Si tienes 220v porque no le pones 220v directos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta pregunta te la respondo con otra... ¿Podría de un mismo cable bipolar conectar todas las Bombillas o trafos que quiera? Pues eso.

Saludos.



Vin dijo:


> A veces haces unas preguntas que no entiendo nada...
> 
> Como que si está repartido entre tensiones? Son 5A a la entrada de la fuente, si la fuente consume más de 5A de la linea de tu casa se funde, no hay más. No sé que es lo que no entiendes.
> 
> Y como estás midiendo los amperios? Tienes que poner el multímetro en serie con una carga.



Pues, aunque parezca increible, conozco a algunos "Técnicos" que para comprobar los amperios de una instalación, han puesto el amperímetro directamente en el enchufe

Saludos


----------



## moises95 (Ago 29, 2011)

Vin dijo:


> A veces haces unas preguntas que no entiendo nada...
> 
> Como que si está repartido entre tensiones? Son 5A a la entrada de la fuente, si la fuente consume más de 5A de la linea de tu casa se funde, no hay más. No sé que es lo que no entiendes.
> 
> Y como estás midiendo los amperios? Tienes que poner el multímetro en serie con una carga.



Si son 5A lo que da la fuente ya que el fusible es de 5A

He puesto a medir sin carga y se ha fundido



EB4GBF dijo:


> Esta pregunta te la respondo con otra... ¿Podría de un mismo cable bipolar conectar todas las Bombillas o trafos que quiera? Pues eso.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> ...



No tengo mucha idea de electricidad por eso tampoco se si podria poner en un mismo cable toda las bombillas que quiera  ¿Entonces puedo o no? 


Yo puse el amperimeto directamente a la fuente en 12v y el fusible se fundió.  ¿Que pasa si lo pongo en el enchufe? Vuela el multimetro?


----------



## Vin (Ago 29, 2011)

Madre mía, pero vamos a ver, son 5A *a 230v* 5*230=1150W

La fuente de hecho debería dar más amperios, tiene una eficiencia de mierd*, 30A*12V = 360W

Normal que hayas fundido el fusible, básicamente estas haciendo un cortocircuito a la salida de la fuente... como el amigo EB4GFB dice más arriba.


----------



## moises95 (Ago 29, 2011)

Vin dijo:


> Madre mía, pero vamos a ver, son 5A *a 230v* 5*230=1150W
> 
> La fuente de hecho debería dar más amperios, tiene una eficiencia de mierd*, 30A*12V = 360W
> 
> Normal que hayas fundido el fusible, básicamente estas haciendo un cortocircuito a la salida de la fuente... como el amigo EB4GFB dice más arriba.



1150w? Tanto puede consumir la fuente?

30A*12v= 360W mas lo demas llega a dar los 1000w , queire decir que la fuente da menos, asin que es muy muy generica y bien mala


----------



## Vin (Ago 29, 2011)

No creo que consuma tanto si también miente tanto en lo que entrega, pero bueno.



> No tengo mucha idea de electricidad por eso tampoco se si podria poner en un mismo cable toda las bombillas que quiera ¿Entonces puedo o no?



No, por un cable pueden pasar determinados amperios, si pasan más se recalienta, esto viene dado por la sección del cable, por ejemplo 1,50mm dan para unos 10A como máximo.

Te recomiendo que aprendas un poco los conceptos básicos de electricidad por tu bien y para ahorrarte romper cosas.


----------



## retrofit (Ago 29, 2011)

moises95 dijo:


> Si son 5A lo que da la fuente ya que el fusible es de 5A
> 
> He puesto a medir sin carga y se ha fundido
> 
> ...



En nuestras casas, todos los enchufes de la instalación eléctrica están conectados entre si por medio de un cable bifiliar, podemos conectar a los enchufes ordenadores, bombillas, televisores, ordenadores, varias fuentes de alimentación etc, etc ¿Cuál es la limitación?...
La limitación será la máxima potencia admitida por nuestra instalación electrica.
Para saber que pasa si un multímetro ajustado para medir Amperios sale volando al conectarle al enchufe,  lo mejor es hacer la prueba, (Es broma). nunca lo hagas en casa.
Antes de utilizar un multímetro es aconsejable leer el manual de instrucciones  y tener claro que es lo que queremos medir y seguir los consejos del amigo VIN.

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 29, 2011)

moises95 dijo:


> El fusible de mi fuente 450w es de  250v 5A, son 5A repartido a todas las tensiones o como es eso?
> 
> Bien, ya he fundido otro fusible mas del multimetro, ultima vez que mido amperios. :enfadado:
> 
> ...



Por asi decirlo una fuetne SMPS es un transformador electrónico, sin contar las perdidas la potencia de salida es igual a la de salida

por ejemplo un tranformador de 1100W  entrada 220, salida  12 20A 50V10 y 10V 26A

En la entrada llevara un fusible para el consumo que son 5A, no tiene que ver una cosa con la otra en corriente si no en potencia, 

P=V*I

Segundo si tu fuente lleva un fusible de 5A la medicion hasta 10A es solo por un instante, no es para dejar el tester conectaod y que fluyan alegremente los ampers a traves del mismo

ahora si te rompio el fusible, me pregunto cambiaste las puntas de posición? que escaal usaste ACA o DCA?

Los testers se dañan por mala praxis


----------



## moises95 (Ago 29, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Por asi decirlo una fuetne SMPS es un transformador electrónico, sin contar las perdidas la potencia de salida es igual a la de salida
> 
> por ejemplo un tranformador de 1100W  entrada 220, salida  12 20A 50V10 y 10V 26A
> 
> ...



Lo puse en 10A corriente continua o pulsante. Puse la roja en pisitivo y la negra en tierra, estava midiendo el amperaje del voltaje -12v. Despues de eso no me media nada, mire el fusible y el que se fundio fue el de 500mA, porque tiene uno de 500mA y otro de 10A


----------



## Vin (Ago 29, 2011)

moises95 dijo:


> Lo puse en 10A corriente continua o pulsante. Puse la roja en pisitivo y la negra en tierra, estava midiendo el amperaje del voltaje -12v. Despues de eso no me media nada, mire el fusible y el que se fundio fue el de 500mA, porque tiene uno de 500mA y otro de 10A



Pues... claro que se te ha roto, el multímetro en modo amperaje se comporta como un circuito sin resistencia entre sus puntas, tienes que poner una carga en serie.


----------



## moises95 (Ago 29, 2011)

Vin dijo:


> Pues... claro que se te ha roto, el multímetro en modo amperaje se comporta como un circuito sin resistencia entre sus puntas, tienes que poner una carga en serie.



Puede ser una carga dando igual los amperios? es decir, si pones algo de 4 aperios, te dara los amperios reales de la fuente. 

Y otra cosa, le puse un fusible igual de 500mA pero este fusible tenia como resistencia, al medir continuidad juntando las puntas del tester ya me media 36 homios y no pitaba. Despues lo cambie por otro de 500mA distinto y ese no tenia resistencia y me funcionaba bien. ¿A que se debe eso?


----------



## Vin (Ago 29, 2011)

No...

Si pones algo de 4A, te dará lo que consume esa cosa de 4A.

En cuanto a lo otro, puede ser que el fusible este malo, mídelo por separado fuera del tester a ver que da.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 29, 2011)

oh oh tu tester hizo de carga................. chauuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!! en 12V si entrega 30A y lo pusiste en 500mA duro menos que un lirio un toque y chau

Vas a tener que hacer un curso de medicones muchachito

Hay que aprneder a medir, no es cuestion de ir y colocar las puntas y luego vela el compañero perdido en una tarde de mala praxis...


----------



## moises95 (Ago 29, 2011)

Vin dijo:


> No...
> 
> Si pones algo de 4A, te dará lo que consume esa cosa de 4A.
> 
> En cuanto a lo otro, puede ser que el fusible este malo, mídelo por separado fuera del tester a ver que da.



La cosa es que compre 4 fusibles de esos y todos me dan 36 homios fuera y dentro. ¿Que peude pasar?



pandacba dijo:


> oh oh tu tester hizo de carga................. chauuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!! en 12V si entrega 30A y lo pusiste en 500mA duro menos que un lirio un toque y chau
> 
> Vas a tener que hacer un curso de medicones muchachito
> 
> Hay que aprneder a medir, no es cuestion de ir y colocar las puntas y luego vela el compañero perdido en una tarde de mala praxis...



Medi los -12v, que dan 0,5 por si acaso y aun así se fundio. Pero sigue vivo el tester.

¿Cursos de mediciones? Eso existe?


----------



## pandacba (Ago 29, 2011)

es que al poner tu tester entre los extremos la resistenica interna muy baja obro como carga,.

De echo es una materia en varias carreras de electrónica, muy conocida como medicionees electrónica o mediciones electricas

Hay que aprnder a utilzar los instrumenos y conocerlos para sacar su maximo provecho y para no dañarlos por conectarlos mal ni dañal al equipo bajo prueba

Es un tema extenso y muy largo que requiere teoria y prátiica.

Para poder medir los fenómenos físicoa hay que concoer cual es su naturaleza, como se relacinan entre ellos las formulas de aplicación


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 29, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Tinchu eres de terror,  te patea menos porque en la carcasa de tu pc ahora tienes 55VAC, si no tiene jabalina en tu casa, habare la fuente y levanta los capacitores en la entada que va uno de cada linea a chasis y dejara de patearte, si no tienes jabalina no sirven de nada, y hasta pueden dañar otros equipos al conectarlos a la pc


todo bien,se que me patea pero uso 110Vbecause my pc came from USA.no lo dije para que me CASTIGUES panda de cordoba,sino porque la fuente es de EEUU y ademas es de tambien 220V,pero prefiero usarla en 110V para que todos los componente no laburen tanto.yo creo que aunque es una fuente que soporta 220V esta hecha en eeuu para 110V,otra cosa que me hace que la use en 110V es que el trafo reductor de tension aisla la tension de 220V y ademas tengo un estabilizador de 110V puesto a la pc.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 29, 2011)

Si no acalaras no soy adivino pero aparate las fuentes son universales algunas vienen con un llave otras no pero en la placa se las puede arreglar para que trabajen a 220. 

Eso por un lado, por otro te dije que y como hacer para que no te de descargas ni se te dañe ningún equipo donde esta lo malo? si hay ido para abajo muchas veces es por merito tuyo, no por culpa de los demás, midete un poco, revisa asegurate que lo que dices es correcto, el tema que si dices algo que no es correcto te lo diran.

Si no se corrige muchos incurriran en errores ten en cuenta que es un foro y es internacional, y hay que tener cuidado de los foristas que recien empiezan, los que tienen años de experiencia y/o conocimiento  reconoceran de una si esta bie o no, pero quien comienza no tienen las herramientas para realizas ese disernimiento


----------



## retrofit (Ago 30, 2011)

Los fusibles, por su naturaleza, tienen una resistencia que pueden ser algunas décimas de ohmio hasta varios ohmios, por ejemplo un fusible de 350 mA puede tener 5 ohmios.
¿Está mal este fusible? pues no, si los fusibles no presentaran una pequeña resistencia no se fundirian ya que el paso de la corriente electrica no los calentaría por lo que los mismos no se fundirian.
Alguien comenta que ha visto emisoras de radioaficionado que apesar de tener la carcasa de plástico tienen un conector para ponerlos a tierra, bien esto es porque estos equipos se conectan a una antena y por ahí pueden entrar descargas peligrosas.
Ninguna batidora, secapelos, ni ningún aparato eléctrico con carcasa de plástico tiene dispositivo alguno para su puesta a tierra.
En la mayoría de los equipos electricos/electrónicos existe una indicación que reza...
_En el interior de este equipo existen tensiones peligrosas para la integridad fisica de las personas.
Solo puede ser manipulado por personal técnico cualificado_.
Bien, no entiendo como alegremente alguien puede decir que lo abre y toca partes metálicas de su interior.
Existe una materia que se llama Prevención de Riesgos Laborales, en esta materia se estudia todo lo relacionado con actividades que pueden poner en riesgo la integridad física de las personas, y el imcumplimento de ellas, puede incluso ser sancionado con el despido procedente del trabajador y con la pérdida de sus derechos.
Bueno pues saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 30, 2011)

No tienen puesta a tierra los llamados artefactos "doble insulated" es decir doble aislación cuyo simolo son dos cuadrados uno dentro del otro

En muchos equipos se pone a tierra no solo por el echo de descargas atmosfericas si no para eliminación de ruidos electricos.

Como en el caso de las fuentes de PC que tienen un capacitor en cada rama haci tierra, pero que ocurre cuanod en la instalación no hay tierra? enla carcasa aparece la mitad de la tensión de linea...

Los equpos de DVD tienen lo mismo, en los equipos  de TV la masa del lado frio esta unido con la masa del lado caliente mediante un R de allto valor y suelen llevar un capacitor en paralelo, que son para refernciar la masa para eliminación de ruidos, pero cmo ese capacitor esta expuesto a estalla en los equipos americanos ahora se oblica a  ponerles una protección antideflagración

Por el resto de lo que tu hablas en función de lo tratado creo qe te has caido por la otra borda


----------



## moises95 (Ago 30, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Como en el caso de las fuentes de PC que tienen un capacitor en cada rama haci tierra, pero que ocurre cuanod en la instalación no hay tierra? enla carcasa aparece la mitad de la tensión de linea...



¿Quiere decir que si no pongo tgierra una Funte de chapa y toco la chapa directamente recibo una descarga de 110v, sin estar descalzo ni nada?

Si le tengo tierra puesta, ¿Los disipadores de la fuente mientras esta en funcionamiento dan calanbrazo?


----------



## pandacba (Sep 2, 2011)

Medi la carcasa de tu PC a tierra o al neutro o al vivo y fijate que lectura te da

NO exageres dije que estan puesto a traves de un diviros capacitivo no que este conectado directamente, la corriente es baja pero si esta descalzo lo notaras haz la prueba con la parte anterior de la mano, jamás con la palma


----------



## moises95 (Sep 2, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Medi la carcasa de tu PC a tierra o al neutro o al vivo y fijate que lectura te da
> 
> NO exageres dije que estan puesto a traves de un diviros capacitivo no que este conectado directamente, la corriente es baja pero si esta descalzo lo notaras haz la prueba con la parte anterior de la mano, jamás con la palma



¿Carcasa del pc poniendo una punta en ella y la otra en fae o neutro? ¿no?

Una vez puse en el enchufe una punta en fase o  nuetro y la otra en tierra y me dava unos 24v. ¿Eso es normal?


----------



## Deltaeco (Sep 3, 2011)

moises te estas liando mucho, con el tema de la carcasa , por el tema de seguridad bien , pero si te digo la verdad, muchas veces los técnicos trabajamos a pelo (con poca seguridad) pero tampoco se exagere,... que te veo hay en tu casa con un equipo de bomberos y una unidad uvi móvil , detrás tuyo ,,, por si las moscas 

Saluditos,, una sacudida de ves en cuando es buena, así sabrás que se hace mal o bien ¡¡ XD


----------



## moises95 (Sep 3, 2011)

Deltaeco dijo:


> pero si te digo la verdad, muchas veces los técnicos trabajamos a pelo (con poca seguridad) pero tampoco se exagere,... que te veo hay en tu casa con un equipo de bomberos y una unidad uvi móvil , detrás tuyo ,,, por si las moscas



, equipo de bomberos y una uvi detras mia por si pasa algo  , si me da por trabajar con pocaa seguridad tendrian que estar hasta preparados con la manguera a 1 metro mia 

¿Entonces lo de la carcasa que yo he dicho esta mal echo?


----------



## Deltaeco (Sep 3, 2011)

No, lo que has medido si existen tensión entre la carcasa o ciertos elementos, pero no te obsesiones con esa carcasa si es plástica, yo te decía ponle tierra a la fuente por si las moscas , no porque la carcasa te valla a dar una sacudida, pero si tocas el metal de la fuente si puede dártela en caso de algún fallo electrónico. Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 3, 2011)

El tema de la carcasa puede ser peligroso o no, mientras no se perfore y se ponga en corto el capacitror del vivo no hay problemas, pero si puede haberlos a la hora de conectar nuestra cadena de audio o video, me han traido TV que al conectarlos al PC dejaron de funcionar, y recuerdan haber notado como una chispa al enchufar y claro el potencial en la masa trae ese tipo de problemas, peto te quieres matar cuano el TV es nuevito, lo mimso pasa con los DVD que la carca metálica esta conectad via dos capaciores al neutro y vivo y si bien son pocas las veces hay varias que dañaron el TV

a veces hay gente que me tre su DVD por estas pqueñas descargas, y cono no tienen instalación con tierra en su casa, quito estos capacitores que tienen sentido solo si la instalación tiene puesta a tierra en las tomas.

Pero es bueno que avergues y aprendas hombre precavido vale por dos, los cementerios estan llenos de audaces y torpes que no toman ninguna precaución


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 3, 2011)

Y para rizar más el rizo, en una ATX mía, la masa GND y la toma de tierra están unidas, vamos, la gnd está puesta a masa por los susodichos tornillos, y la chapa a tierra. De hecho, a mí me ha funcionado un autorradio alimentado con la ATX sólo conectado a 12V, ya que como el negativo de la ATX está a tierra y el de la mesa donde iba conectada la salida de audio también, se cerraba el bucle de masa y funcionaba, y sin ruidos. Yo cogía y ponía a tierra la salida de masa y los susodichos tornillos si es que no está ya conectados a la masa interiormente (tester en modo continuidad, una punta a GND y otra a la rosca de los tornillos del PCB, CON LA ATX APAGADA Y TRAS HABER CORTOCIRCUITADO TODAS LAS SALIDAS A MASA CON ELLA APAGADA; si pita no hace falta conectar los tornillos a tierras, sólo la masa, si no también) Así es como venía de fábrica y así se queda y no me complicaría más.


----------

